# Beautiful Topka needs a home - disabled dog



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Deleted due to usual negativity

Thanks


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Seriously is it really in this poor dogs best interests to put her through the stress of transporting her to a different country, put her in kennels with a view that she MAY get a home? 

Sometime saving any animal further stress by putting to sleep is the kindest option. I feel quite sick watching that poor dog struggling in that contraption, I really don't see how that is any quality of life


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Aud's_Mum said:


> Topka is currently at a rescue in Bulgaria but she is all ready to travel to the UK to her new home. She is disabled as you can see but this does not stop her getting around. Here is her story:
> 
> ''The trauma damages her excretory organs. Most of the time she doesn't know when she needs to defecate or urinate. I help her pee and sometimes we use diapers.


such a shame but taking the above into consideration how many people do you expect there are out there that are willing to offer a home to a dog that has absolutely no control in her back end??
imo it is cruel to let a dog live its life like this she may be happy who knows , good homes for this little one are going to be very thin on the ground considering her care needs


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

OP - Sorry, I meant to add in my post that in no way was I criticising you for the post as you are obviously trying to help 

I just think that for some dogs pts is the kinder option


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Poor dog, and I know!! I have a cavalier who has no use in her back legs. She has a chair but wont use it, we use a sling under her belly, She still has full use of her bladder and bowels though. She is almost 11 - and its hard work and she only weighs 10kg. We can never go out unless someone is able to call in and take her to the loo, it is a huge tie. I would love to think someone could take this lovely girl on, unfortunately I dont think it will happen, Good luck anyway.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Not many people could look after a dog like that, even if they didn't work. I wish you well in finding her a home though.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, that looks like a happy face to me. Dogs can and do live very happy and active lives in their buggies. Bless her, she deserves a chance.

I hope she finds that forever home


----------



## thorex (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry but am I missing something here?
Have you look at Topka's face? she looks very happy and she definitely deserves a chance.
No body deserve a chance more than our loyal friends.
If they are miserable I do agree we should help them cross the Rainbow Bridge with dignity but if they are happy we should give them the chance.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Cleo38 said:


> Seriously is it really in this poor dogs best interests to put her through the stress of transporting her to a different country, put her in kennels with a view that she MAY get a home?
> 
> Sometime saving any animal further stress by putting to sleep is the kindest option. I feel quite sick watching that poor dog struggling in that contraption, I really don't see how that is any quality of life


I honestly don't know why you feel sick! Topka is a happy, go lucky dog and doesn't let her disability stop her. She is in no pain and whizzes about in her chair, she deserves a chance like every other dog!

She WILL NOT be put in kennels over here, when she travels over here it will be to her new home, at the moment she is loved and cared for in her foster home. She has a great quality of life, and certainly doesn't 'struggle' in her chair (not contraption thank you)

I am shocked to say the least at your response, Dogs out in Bulgaria have a shocking life - Topka could have easily been left on the side of the street to die, but kind people took her in and saved her - it did not even cross their mind to put her down, its her back legs she can't use, not her mind and heart!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

diablo said:


> such a shame but taking the above into consideration how many people do you expect there are out there that are willing to offer a home to a dog that has absolutely no control in her back end??
> imo it is cruel to let a dog live its life like this she may be happy who knows , good homes for this little one are going to be very thin on the ground considering her care needs


Actually Topka has had an offer of a home over here by a wonderful couple who have adopted disabled dogs in the past. Your opinion is your opinion but perhaps you should take the facts into account such as Topka is a HAPPY dog, she might not be able to use her back legs but she sure knows how to whizz around in her chair, she loves life and people and is grateful for life. Maybe you should think about that before voicing your negative opinon.

I am so disappointed at the response on her about this - why should a disabled dog who is happy and content not deserve a chance of life as any other animal?


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Ang2 said:


> Well, that looks like a happy face to me. Dogs can and do live very happy and active lives in their buggies. Bless her, she deserves a chance.
> 
> I hope she finds that forever home


Thanks Ange - good to know someone can see past her 'disability' :thumbup:


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Have removed post before this turns into world war 3. But if anyone in the future doesn't like my posts or has something negative to say - please don't! All I am trying to do is help the dogs in Bulgaria, in my opinion everyone of them deserves a chance


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Aud's_Mum said:


> I honestly don't know why you feel sick! Topka is a happy, go lucky dog and doesn't let her disability stop her. She is in no pain and whizzes about in her chair, she deserves a chance like every other dog!
> 
> She WILL NOT be put in kennels over here, when she travels over here it will be to her new home, at the moment she is loved and cared for in her foster home. She has a great quality of life, and certainly doesn't 'struggle' in her chair (not contraption thank you)
> 
> I am shocked to say the least at your response, Dogs out in Bulgaria have a shocking life - Topka could have easily been left on the side of the street to die, but kind people took her in and saved her - it did not even cross their mind to put her down, its her back legs she can't use, not her mind and heart!


I am not criticisizing anyone at all, they are obviously working very hard to give these dogs a better life but imo keeping a dog alive isn't always the best option for him/her.

Maybe I watched a different clip but I could hardly call it 'whizzing' around - she struggled, quite badly & I can only think the struglle will become increased as she gets older.

I do find it upsetting that some dogs are kept alive & it has nothing to do with me 'giving up on them'. I hate to think of dogs being pts but at time, I feel that it is best for them.

I hope she does find a new home & I hope I am wrong & that she does have a good quality of life.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Cleo38 said:


> I am not criticisizing anyone at all, they are obviously working very hard to give these dogs a better life but imo keeping a dog alive isn't always the best option for him/her.
> 
> Maybe I watched a different clip but I could hardly call it 'whizzing' around - she struggled, quite badly & I can only think the struglle will become increased as she gets older.
> 
> ...


As said above - its her back legs that don't work, she has a heart and a mind and she IS a HAPPY dog. There was no question of keeping her alive - she deserved that chance.

Am not getting into an argument on here, I've deleted the post so no need for further comments


----------

